# 10 Gallon Setup?



## Tanman (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello everybody. I currently have aquired a 10 gallon aquarium. I was wondering if it would be ok to put a pair of Masked Julies in, alone, or if it would be to small. If it would be, what would be another good option? Help Plz and thanks


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

I've only heard of multies in a tank that size. I believe the smallest julies grow to be 3" long and that is probably too large for a 10 gallon.


----------



## webbie (Apr 29, 2012)

2nd that go for a Multi colony 1 male 2/3 females they will soon fill the tank with fry


----------



## Snowman102 (Dec 24, 2012)

I've heard of that, but make sure it is a PROVEN PAIR!!! You should have transcriptus, no other julies will fit. Remember, julies are sensitive to change, so be careful during water changes and don't change the scape almost at all, or one may kill the other. Good luck!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd skip the julidochromis and go with multifasciatus in a 10G. The smallest I would go with Julidochromis, even the 3" ones would be a 20G that is 30" long.


----------



## JoeU (Dec 27, 2012)

Might be able to try another small shell dweller like the gold ocellatus. They are pretty and fun to watch. I think a 20 is a better minimum size, though.


----------



## Braden8558 (Jan 13, 2013)

I agree with Joe that gold occies may cause trouble in a 10. They are really nice shellies though. I would say that brevis would work, so would multies, and similis. I just got some similis a couple weeks ago and there are 4 in there and doing well! I got them from an auction and a lot of them were in the shell so I couldn't determine the sex, but I know I got at least two males, hopefully not 3! In a 10 I would go with a pair of brevis, to be honest a pair of brevis can be kept in a 5 gallon I had a setup with them in a 5 gallon for a while and it worked out very well. Interesting tank to watch! Now I moved them into a 15 gallon with some young julies and young calvus, but they could have stayed in the 5 gallon. Or you could do 1 male and like 3 female similis. You could probably do 2 males and 2 females of the similis in a 10 gallon. They are a bit more aggressive than the multies though.

Here is my similis tank...




It looks a bit different now because the fish did a lot of digging, but the hardscape is basically the same.

Good luck with the tank, Braden


----------



## Tanman (Mar 1, 2013)

Thankyou everybody for the help! I have decided to go with shellies. However, I am still undecided on which one. Looking through their profiles it seems as if all the info is about the same. Im leaning toward either Similis or the Multies. In my tank i have rocks i have stacked up and built into a cavern, they are secure but considering shellies are diggers should i reconstruct it to makesure?


----------



## Tanman (Mar 1, 2013)

Very nice tank Braden, looks realy good!


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

In a 10 gallon Multie or Similis tank, and I've had both, I place one or two feature rocks and then stack Turbo shells of lots of different sizes, at least 2 deep. Maybe some fake or live plant for greenery. Here are a few pics of my 10 current gallon Multie tank. There is a pic of my old 29 gallon Similis tank under my tanks. One of these days I'll update that!


----------



## JoeU (Dec 27, 2012)

That's a really nice-looking tank, Floridagirl. A little 10-gallon setup like that might be very fun for the office!


----------



## Tanman (Mar 1, 2013)

That is a very nice tank! I think im going to go with Multies, i still have to get the shells, im not sure where to get them though? At my lfs?


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

purchase escargo shells they work pretty good look decent and cost is nice. wanna say i spent 12$ on 3 dozen but its been awhile


----------



## Braden8558 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks Tanman! That's a nice shellie tank Florida girl. Lots of shells for the fish. I think that the similis look better than the multies and also might have a bit more interesting behavior but I have never kept multies before so I'm not the best judge on that . I think that the similis are a bit more territorial though so it is cool to watch their territorial behavior towards each other. I think if you house 2 males it is important to put a rock between them because for mine that is like their territory border and there might be problems if it was just one shell bed.


----------

